# "WILL" be deleted within 3 days



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Edited; I figured "WILL" be deleted within 3 days doesn't actually mean WILL be deleted but "could" be deleted. At least I hope not as I have only used 40% storage.

Just looked weird as I turned on and noticed lots of the symbols had changed in "my shows".


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. I agree. I think that should be changed to "_may_ be deleted....". Rather less scary for novice users


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

geekspeak said:


> Edited; I figured "WILL" be deleted within 3 days doesn't actually mean WILL be deleted but "could" be deleted. At least I hope not as I have only used 40% storage.
> 
> Just looked weird as I turned on and noticed lots of the symbols had changed in "my shows".


Perhaps instead of a "no copy" flag, the content providers have a "limited life copy" flag.

I certainly wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Toad13 (Feb 19, 2011)

My understanding is that old episodes of a Series Link WILL be deleted once you've reached the maximum number you chose (default 10; 25 or All also available) even if there's plenty of room left. When I selected "All" and "keep until I delete" it issued a dire warning of what would happen when the box filled up, not quite along the lines of 'it will explode and fill the living room with shrapnel' but not far off.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Today I find all the symbols have gone back to what they were two days ago and nothing is showing as will be deleted within 3 days or 24 hours, any more. I have changed nothing. Only watched a 1 hour recording.

So definitely a bug somewhere and one that doesn't give confidence that I won't turn on one day to find a whole load of recordings deleted incorrectly.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Toad13 said:


> My understanding is that old episodes of a Series Link WILL be deleted once you've reached the maximum number you chose (default 10; 25 or All also available) even if there's plenty of room left. When I selected "All" and "keep until I delete" it issued a dire warning of what would happen when the box filled up, not quite along the lines of 'it will explode and fill the living room with shrapnel' but not far off.


They'll be marked for deletion, but as long as there's space they will be kept around. I've got folders with 15 episodes in..


----------

